# Camco Swivel Stick Tank Rinsers...work !!!!!



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought the Camco part number 40074 swivel stick tank rinser and gave her a try this past weekend at Thousand Trails. I have not had any problems but just want to keep my tank clean. Snaked the garden hose under the slide being careful not to damage the seal and hooked her up. The wife stayed outside and gave me the ALL CLEAR WATER(I have a clear connector between the sewer hose and the trailer connector) after a couple of minutes of rinsing. It did a super job. I dont like the idea of tearing into the underbelly and cutting a hole in to a perfectly good black tank.

Bobby


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

n2striper said:


> I bought the Camco part number 40074 swivel stick tank rinser and gave her a try this past weekend at Thousand Trails. I have not had any problems but just want to keep my tank clean. Snaked the garden hose under the slide being careful not to damage the seal and hooked her up. The wife stayed outside and gave me the ALL CLEAR WATER(I have a clear connector between the sewer hose and the trailer connector) after a couple of minutes of rinsing. It did a super job. I dont like the idea of tearing into the underbelly and cutting a hole in to a perfectly good black tank.
> 
> Bobby


Hey Bobby - I bought the same tank rinser and used for the first time last night. It works great!! I didn't want to cut a hole in my black tank either.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

When we first purchased our 28krs, the dealer told us that it had a quicky flush (or equivilent) already installed...but of course it didn't







We just never bothered to pursue the issue or have one installed...

So...

We use the same tank rinser and I can testify that it works really well


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have one, they do work well but I am WAY too lazy to drag a hose through the camper. I did it twice and decided to go with a tornado and a flush king. If i would have thought of the hose port throught the wall I may have gone that way.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Started with the wand, went to the flush king, then to the quickie flush and now we're back to the wand. I think the wand is the quickest and uses the least water to get the tank clean.

I did this mod to make it easier to get the hose in the trailer hose access mod clicky

Mike


----------

